# Wading rod w/ TX flag Longhorn



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

This rod is the first of two that I'm building for Hueyfisher. The blank is a 6'6" Phenix S606L. It has a minima reel seat, spiraled 3.5 titanium SIC micros, and a metallic TX flag Longhorn decal from Golden Touch Decals. Big thanks to Charles for the decal. I sent him exactly what I wanted and he made it happen with fantastic results. This rod weighs in at 2.75oz with 9 micro guides.


----------



## Daniel09 (Sep 20, 2009)

holy **** thats is EXTREMELY NICE & LIGHT


----------



## Freshy (Dec 2, 2009)

Awesome! Again, awesome! I love that longhorn


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Pretty sharp Kyle!


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

That is a nice clean sharp stick Kyle! Light too..........Good Job.


----------



## Saltwater Pimp (Oct 31, 2009)

Man, that is SWEET!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenTouchDecals (Dec 8, 2009)

WOW Kyle, with a rod that light, I bet the lure really puts of a fight!!!

That is a beautiful rod - neat decal too!!! <wink> I have extracted a couple of the pictures for my scrapbook - hope you don't mind. It's great to see where my decals find a nice home. Thanks again. Charlie


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Kyle that is bad A double dollars. (*****)


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

clean rod Kyle, nice.


----------



## Hueyfisher (May 28, 2006)

*Thanks Kyle!*

Well, I guess most of you guys know Kyle, so I will just say that he builds a rod that is hard to believe!!

He actually brought me several blanks from several manufacturers in multiple lenghts to determine which blanks I wanted to base my new rod off of...well that may have been a trick, because I am getting two rods from him instead of one!!!

I decided on the Phenix in a 6'6" and a Rainshadow in 6'10"...they both feel amazing...

This rod is more exceptional in person than the pictures!

I'm glad I decided to look over the Rod Building Forum before purhcasing my next rod!!

THANKS KYLE!!!!!!


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*Phenix*

I love my phenix .. I purchased a ultra MBX from them and it is nice .... If I had it to do over I would have had a custom rod made with one of the blanks ...Nice looking work... whats the cost on this ?

Freddy

<')))>{


----------



## conk (Mar 25, 2007)

Except for the longhorn, it's a good looking rod.:biggrin:


----------



## Hueyfisher (May 28, 2006)

*Conk????*

That's based on the Texas Flag!!!
Are you from Oklahoma or something???

Nothing against UT, but that is meant to be a State of Texas colored longhorn!!!

Not even the Houston Texans!!!!!

Just good ole Texas!!!!


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*10*

I love the theme and the build. Kyle absolutely gorgeous build. Light as a feather. That decal Charlie made is an eye catcher.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Thats an awesome looking rod man, how are those minima reel seats? I like the look of them?


----------



## closingtime (Aug 5, 2006)

Looks good. One question though. Doesn't that orange thread burn your Aggie fingers?


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

closingtime said:


> Looks good. One question though. Doesn't that orange thread burn your Aggie fingers?


haha... That's actually gudebrod scarlet. The pictures make it look a little more orange than it is. I've done so many longhorn rods, i think I'm starting to build up a tolerance for the burning....

The minima seats are great. It helps to do a little epoxy ramp so the edges of the threadad part don't dig into your fingers...

Thanks for all the kind words!! I have 4 more on the dryer, so I'll be posting up more soon!!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Kyle, another great looking rod! Look'n forward to seeing more.


----------

